# Tilapia -- not as healthy as we thought.



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I was at the doctor's office yesterday and saw an article about this. 

I'm passing the info along, since a lot of our kids have issues with inflammation, including arthritis, allergies or HD/ED.



> Quote:
> Farm-raised tilapia, one of the most highly consumed fish in America, has very low levels of beneficial omega-3 fatty acids and, perhaps worse, very high levels of omega-6 fatty acids, according to new research from Wake Forest University School of Medicine.
> 
> 
> ...


article continues at http://www.newsmax.com/health/tilapia_dangerous_acids/2008/07/08/110856.html


If you google Tilapia and Omega 6 Oils, all sorts of articles come up. This was just one I picked.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I wondered why I broke out in hives after eating that!! Haven't touched it since.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Farm raised fish in general are not good for you because they are fed CORN same as our beef, pork, chickens etc and are very high in Omega 6 FA's.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I saw a speech on this back in June right after DH had his heart attack. I still have a 4lb box of talapia wasting space in my freezer.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would/will still feed it as another protein source - just wouldn't make a whole diet out of it.

Guess I have to take up fishing again!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Interesting... 

Great timing on the article Lori...DH just bought the puppers both tilapia AND catfish last week!







At least he didn't buy that much and they haven't had it in a long time...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry Melissa. Why aren't you clearing your purchases with me ahead of time, like we discussed?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI'm sorry Melissa. Why aren't you clearing your purchases with me ahead of time, like we discussed?


Please tell me the 75 lbs of the emu that we just got is ok??? It is free-range, locally processed, and hormone, steroid and antibiotic free...

I may really cry if the emu doesn't pass the Lori-test!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

if you feed it, just balance it out with omega 3 supplements that's all. You can eat all you want, just balance it. There isn't a problem inherently with foods high in omega 6 fatty acids, it's a problem because people (especially americans) don't balance it. They have blood ratios of 15 to 1 omega 6 to 3 (or higher) instead of the under 4 to 1 ratio that is considered healthy. 

I'm sure its the same for dogs, you can feed the fish, just make sure you balance it and it isn't the only food you feed. The food itself isn't "bad", but when we think of fish we think of healthy (because of omega 3's) and this fish isn't because of how it was raised.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

No. Melissa. The Emu is not ok. Ship it up to me at once. I will have it ... uh..."destroyed" in 3 lb batches on a daily basis.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomNo. Melissa. The Emu is not ok. Ship it up to me at once. I will have it ... uh..."destroyed" in 3 lb batches on a daily basis.


I had a feeling








But YOU are going to have to be the one to break the news to Leyna and Levi. They LOVE their emu and I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of their wrath....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomNo. Melissa. The Emu is not ok. Ship it up to me at once. I will have it ... uh..."destroyed" in 3 lb batches on a daily basis.


No, no, NO!! It needs to come HERE to be tested for edibility. Once it passes that test we will ship back whatever if left.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I work in a fish market,,and tilapia is very popular,,why? cause it's cheap..it's honestly trash fish that I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole, let alone feed it to my dogs..

Not only is the majority farm raised,,most of it coming out of south america, the "farms" are disgusting..and I won't go into detail ))

US farmed tilapia isn't as popular because it's more expensive but the US does have better regulations re: farmed fish than foreign countries.

just a little FYI
diane


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I think some of the emu should come here for testing.









That's really interesting about the tilapia. I used to feed it to Risa but, she has some issues with fish and it started bothering her. It's been off the menu for a while.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link, 3K9Mom. You are my favourite living, breathing, talking encyclopedia. I do not touch tilapia that is caught back in Asia only because well ... they are bottom feeders and I know exactly what they are scruffing up! uke: I can deal with farm-raised fish. 

@ Melissa: I am sure it would be fine for the dogs since it is not part of their regular diet anyway. And it is also a portion of their whole meal, and not an entire one.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: The [email protected] Melissa: I am sure it would be fine for the dogs since it is not part of their regular diet anyway. And it is also a portion of their whole meal, and not an entire one.


I do realize that.







Just giving Lori a hard time...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Didn't mean to make you cry....


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

I would not eat these body feeders that enjoy and thrive off of fish droppings....nope just nasty, and I only feed the salmon, bass, trout, pike and mackerel that I catch when I am fishing.


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

I love catfish.. LOL I can't give that up and Jack likes the fish head he gets when I prepare it. But I never get Tilapia.. Not because it is dangerous (I guess that's just another reason) but I don't like the taste of it  

ZeusofBillyJo.... LUCKY I wish I could catch my own salmon.. I can't get enough


----------

